# A Shameless Collection - *Updated*



## spectrolite (Jan 30, 2008)

Updated for 2009 woohoo! This is most of my collection that I started around September 2006. I still think it's not that much makeup haha.. I think I'm kidding myself! I forgot a few things but that's okay there is still plenty to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you enjoy, it nearly killed me lol... it is so hot in Melbourne today. Feel free to ask me any questions.

*Mac Brushes:*



*
Mac and Misc Brushes:*




*Mac Skincare:* Moisturelush Cream + Eye Cream, Lip Conditioner, Fix+, Cleanse off Oil, Matte, Prep+Prime Face Protect, Volcanic Ash Exfoliator and Mask, Fast Response Eye Cream, Refined Zone




*Foundations/Concealers:*




*Eye/Lip Liners/Brow Products/Kajal*




*More Eye Stuff:* Sorry some repeats from the last photo oops >_< 




*Shadesticks/Greasepaint Sticks etc:*




*CCBs:* Black, Crushed Bougainvillea, Bat Black




*Mehron Paradise AQ Palettes:*Tropical, Metallic, Pastel




*Paintpots:*




*Quads Premade and Me-Made >_<:*Cult of Cherry, Photorealism, Smoking Eyes, Gentle Fume, Highlight Shades, Crease Colours




*Quads/Palettes:*Formal Black Intense + Warm Eyes, Fafi, Hello Kitty, Cult of Cherry




*More Quads etc:* Chanel, Testimo, Untamed, Yabi World of Pearl Paints, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle creme perfume




*My Precious Palettes:*




*Pigments + Glitters:*




*More Pigments/Too Faced/Nars/Misc Shadows:*




*Pigment + Mineral Makeup Samples:*



*
Blushes:* My pride and joy >_<




*More Blushes:*




*Even More Blushes:* Mac, Nars, Mehron




*MSF's:*




*More MSF's:*




*Beauty Powders/Bronzing Sticks/Face Stuff:*




*Mineralized Shadows + Metal X:*




*More Mineralized Shadows:*



*
Lipsticks/Mattenes/YSL etc:*




*Lipglasses:*




*Lipglosses:*



*
Nail Polishes:* I just threw a heap out.. this is whats left


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Nice collection!  I love where you store them


----------



## duckduck (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Great stash! It's about the right size IMO - that is about the size I am trying to get mine to.  Also, those books are boxes?! I love them - where did you find them?


----------



## Jot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Lovely collection x


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

love your collection!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Fab collection.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Nice collection!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Everything!!





Everything lives in these awesome book boxes. Get it..? Colour Stories hahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Cute!



I love the boxes!
Very nice collection! ​


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

You have an excellent collection - I love all your MSFs, pigments and eyeshadows. The boxes you keep everything in are really cute too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Thats a nice collection you got there


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Very nice collection!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

love your collection.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Awww thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a very manageable collection but I'm sure it will grow a bit more this year. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Great stash! It's about the right size IMO - that is about the size I am trying to get mine to.  Also, those books are boxes?! I love them - where did you find them?_

 
Yes, they are book boxes which I bought them from the shop I work in. We sell all sorts of curiosities


----------



## nikki (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Great stuff!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

You collection is so awesome!!  Modest my tushie!!  You shadows are so gorgeous and those boxes you store them in are so adorable!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## littleinkpot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Very impressive collection - even more so knowing you're paying our ridiculous Australian prices! I'm aiming for a collection of about that size, but you have to build it slowly here. =/


----------



## User93 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

so lovely! Its so well organised, nothing unnessesary, and so cute goodies! My collection is smaller


----------



## aradhana (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

awesome collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

nice collection!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

lovely collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

great collection


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Doesn't seem modest to me!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

you have a great collection!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JolieFemme* 

 
_Doesn't seem modest to me!_

 
Lolz, funny you should mention that. Now it is actually quite _A Shameless Collection_... It has grown considerably since I first posted. 

Thanks everyone, I'll update soon!! >_<


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

great collection


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Nice stash!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

lovely and not modest at all


----------



## melliquor (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

Great collection... love your boxes.


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

gorgeous not-so-modest collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you must have fun playing with everything


----------



## trammie (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

very nice collection!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: A Modest Collection*

lovvvee your collection. im soo jealous =)


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2009)

*Updated!*


----------



## Nushki (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! Amazing collection!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 9, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Nov 10, 2009)

Great collection!  I can't see the book boxes everyone's raving about.


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

What a great collection!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartwarpaint* 

 
_Great collection!  I can't see the book boxes everyone's raving about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Awwww sorry! Those were in the old photos and I deleted them to post the new ones :X


----------

